# Fighting a losing battle



## runningman22 (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm new to the forum world but I've heard good things of being able to share experiences and learn from others. I'm really good at giving advice but terrible at following my own. I know every marriage isn't perfect but I'm not even a full year into mine and holy crap...I need help. I'm going crazy.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome, but sorry you need us. The way the TAM system works, after you post in this forum, you need to wait a while for the system to give you permission to access other forums. That way you will get the most responses.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

runningman22 said:


> I'm really good at giving advice but terrible at following my own. .



HaHaa....Aren't we all !!!!!

Welcome to TAM and best luck with your troubles.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Indeed.

A wise person (unfortunately the credit is long lost) once said

"It's a shame we can't all trade problems since everybody knows how to solve the other guy's."


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

runningman22 said:


> I'm new to the forum world but I've heard good things of being able to share experiences and learn from others. I'm really good at giving advice but terrible at following my own. I know every marriage isn't perfect but I'm not even a full year into mine and holy crap...I need help. I'm going crazy.


Welcome, @runningman22. What is driving you crazy?

How can we help you?


----------

